# Breeding rbs in a 150 gallon



## roo (May 28, 2004)

I have a 150 gallon tank. I want to use it to breed red bellies. I was wondering what kind of setup I would need to induce breeding, decorations, substrate...etc.
Any help would be cool


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

live plants dude, lots of live plants


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

do u really need live plants??? if so will those light fit on a normal house fixture the long ones


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

2nafury said:


> do u really need live plants??? if so will those light fit on a normal house fixture the long ones


 There's no holy grail of piranha breeding: some have plants in their breeding tank, other had (mowed down by the piranha's), yet others never had them.

Piranha's are not the easiest of fish to breed, but they aren't the most demanding ones either: they have bred in small tanks, large tanks, lots of light, no light, low pH, high pH, decor, no decor, as a response to simulated dry or rainy season, in some cases not, etc. etc. etc.....
We can all say "you should do this and this", but there's no guarantee it will make a single difference: each shoal is different, every tank is different, and in each case conditions are different - most people that have bred reds didn't really do anything special: it just happened, usually unexpectedly.

So if you want to breed your reds, all you can basically do is try to make them feel at home as much as possible, disturb them as little as possible, keeping your finger as crossed as possible and being as patient as possible (while keeping in mind it may never happen, since there's no guarantee)


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

mine ended up breeding yesterday and I was not doing anything to help make that happen. I was shocked to see the eggs but very happy as well.


----------

